# Commencal Meta HT AM Pedale ?



## ZeroCool25 (8. November 2019)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand eine gute solide Pedale für das Bike empfehlen ?



Vielen Dank


----------



## 4Stroke (8. November 2019)

ZeroCool25 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand eine gute solide Pedale für das Bike empfehlen ?
> 
> ...



Nc 17 sudpin 4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene2405 (8. November 2019)

Aufm Hardtail (El Camino) hab ich die Oneup Pedale, sind nicht zu teuer und funktionieren dort sehr gut, aufm Fully (Meta V4.2) komischerweise fand Ich sie recht schlecht. Dort sind wieder Reverse Black One dran gekommen. NC17 kann ich aber auch empfehlen, hatte ich mal an nem Downhiller


----------

